
What Google Engineer James Damore Got Wrong - noncoml
http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20170811-what-google-engineer-james-damore-got-wrong
======
alttab
This article winds up like it's going to over turn and destroy all sense of
gender norms to ensure children don't grow up with "cognitive biases" ... And
ends with "we should all think more carefully and not jump to conclusions."

Click. Bait. Tripe.

------
Chris2048
From the article:

> Implicit bias tests can help people identify their unconscious prejudices

Really? Perhaps mention all the problems with them too; or is this it:

> Not everyone is happy with such initiatives

Maybe clarify if that's due to opposing motives, or for entirely justified
reasons, or this is just double-speak..

